# My babies are here



## fernlily (May 19, 2016)

Hello as you can see my kids are finally here. And I lucked into a three-year-old Doe and another buckling too 

I could show hundreds of pictures


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They are beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## fernlily (May 19, 2016)

groovyoldlady said:


> They are beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank u


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They're gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Cute!!!! Congrats, looks like you're having fun!


----------



## fernlily (May 19, 2016)

This is fernlily's grandma. She is sleeping in the barn. Her kids were in a herd that isvwell cared for but not handled a lot. Her other two are gentle and easy to manage


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Congratulations on the new family members!


----------



## fernlily (May 19, 2016)

I mafe use of my old toy


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great! I bet they will love it.


----------

